# Log Dose DNP Log



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Whats your DNP dose etc?


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> Whats your DNP dose etc?


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> 200mg daily. Will run this dose until day 15, assess weight loss and decide whether to run 200mg for another 10 days, or bump to 400mg for 5 days as a final push.


 Thanks! Whats the brand? Im running 250mg now and dont feel much.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> Thanks! Whats the brand? Im running 250mg now and dont feel much.


 .


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> It's a US brand called Rat Bonez. Don't feel much as far as sides go apart from lethargy and a little heat - but the weight loss is apparent. My log is a day behind but this morning I weighed in at 214, a drop of 6 pounds in 7 days.


 Are you on the US? I am but I thought all the good stuff came from UK since everything is banned in the US.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> Are you on the US? I am but I thought all the good stuff came from UK since everything is banned in the US.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> Yessir, east coast.


 Me as well. Sent you a PM


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

xC0achx said:


> Thanks! Whats the brand? Im running 250mg now and dont feel much.


 how long you been taking it? it has a long half life so may not feel much heat for first 4 or 5 days. worst thing to do is ramp up the dose in this period as you feel its not working for it all to kick in at once. this tends to be why people overheat and in extreme cases die


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

superdantheman said:


> how long you been taking it? it has a long half life so may not feel much heat for first 4 or 5 days. worst thing to do is ramp up the dose in this period as you feel its not working for it all to kick in at once. this tends to be why people overheat and in extreme cases die


 I took 125 for 7 days and have 3 days into 250. I know. Im careful with the dose but I think Im too careful. 375 would be my next bump. Its Dimension labs DNP.


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

xC0achx said:


> I took 125 for 7 days and have 3 days into 250. I know. Im careful with the dose but I think Im too careful. 375 would be my next bump. Its Dimension labs DNP.


 i started out at 250 per day and by the end of the week id get up from the sofa and there would be a pool of sweat.. was taylor made dnp


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

superdantheman said:


> i started out at 250 per day and by the end of the week id get up from the sofa and there would be a pool of sweat.. was taylor made dnp


 Taylor Made...is that the lab? I see that a ton on here.

I guess Im one of the few still chasing the old Dhacks stuff by using Dimensions still. Maybe I need to reach out and try to find some TM.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Good log so far mate, I do think people seriously underestimate the effectiveness of a lower dosed DNP cycle - some people think you need to be a sweaty mess for it to work but they'd be surprised at the results of a very tolerable cycle, plus you can't really kill yourself on 200 a day :lol:

I personally avoid caffeine like the plague on DNP, makes the heat worse I find.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Good log so far mate, I do think people seriously underestimate the effectiveness of a lower dosed DNP cycle - some people think you need to be a sweaty mess for it to work but they'd be surprised at the results of a very tolerable cycle, plus you can't really kill yourself on 200 a day :lol:
> 
> I personally avoid caffeine like the plague on DNP, makes the heat worse I find.


 .


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> *Day 7 (1/10/18) - 214.0 Pounds (-6.0 pounds)
> Macros: 1815 Calories, 215/125/43 P/C/F*
> 
> 1.6 pound drop, feeling good. Pants are noticeably more loose.
> ...


 Good job bud.

Im not seeing anything myself yet. Lost some weight (4-5 lbs - Day 11) just by changing my diet but still feel bloated and blah from the holiday diet I guess.

I usually dont see or feel results from working out etc. until the 3rd week in so Im hoping for the best.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> Good job bud.
> 
> Im not seeing anything myself yet. Lost some weight (4-5 lbs - Day 11) just by changing my diet but still feel bloated and blah from the holiday diet I guess.
> 
> I usually dont see or feel results from working out etc. until the 3rd week in so Im hoping for the best.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> Dang that's crazy, what are your macros? This is the 7 day progression - 220 pounds on the left, 213 pounds on the right.
> 
> View attachment 149055


 Something like this

Carbs 200 per day...thought they were less but I guess not

Protein 250 per day...which is hard to do sometimes

Fat like 50 to 75 today


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> Something like this
> 
> Carbs 200 per day...thought they were less but I guess not
> 
> ...


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> That's roughly 2,500 calories, I think you're too high. In my opinion people grossly overstate their maintenance calories, I know 2,500 would be around maintenance for me and I've got a good deal of muscle mass. Try and drop it to the 2,000 range and see how things move.


 I'm 6 ft 5 and about 275. Decent muscle but too much fat. My daily burned calories based on most charts is 3900 before cardio and lifting so I figured 2500 is fine.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> I'm 6 ft 5 and about 275. Decent muscle but too much fat. My daily burned calories based on most charts is 3900 before cardio and lifting so I figured 2500 is fine.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> Well, from an external perspective - if you aren't losing weight and haven't been (especially on DNP) you either need to reduce your calories more, increase your activity, or the most likely scenario, you need to track more accurately.


 Like I said in my own post just a few below yours, I am losing weight. but slow. I develop a tolerence to everything every quick (supp or routine) I've learned so the key is keeping things fresh and new to confuse my body.

I have been running a 1000-1500 calories below maintenance for these 10 days. Its still early and most of my weight loss seems to come/show after 2 to 3 weeks of a cut etc. The hope is I get a big drop in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> Like I said in my own post just a few below yours, I am losing weight. but slow. I develop a tolerence to everything every quick (supp or routine) I've learned so the key is keeping things fresh and new to confuse my body.
> 
> I have been running a 1000-1500 calories below maintenance for these 10 days. Its still early and most of my weight loss seems to come/show after 2 to 3 weeks of a cut etc. The hope is I get a big drop in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> Sorry I missed that. Keep on keepin on then brotha. If it ain't broke.


 Oh Im not stopping. Will up to 375.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> *Day 8 (1/11/18) - 213.0 Pounds (-7.0 pounds)
> Macros: 1863 Calories, 212/181/28 P/C/F*
> 
> This reminds me of show prep, I used to get excited to wake up every morning because I knew i'd hit a new low
> ...


 I hear you brother. I was enjoying the cold stretch and it was 69 here yesterday and I was sweating more.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Do you all split your dose or take it all in one sitting?

Im jumping up to 375 and just took it all in one sit. I cant remember if Ive done that before as I think Ive always split.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> Do you all split your dose or take it all in one sitting?
> 
> Im jumping up to 375 and just took it all in one sit. I cant remember if Ive done that before as I think Ive always split.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

tbrilliantt said:


> Mine are 200mg capsules and I'm taking 200mg, so just one in the morning after I eat. I've read people do it both ways at higher doses, just depends on what you're comfortable with. How is the weight coming off for you?


 I havent weighed myself as I believe in the look (the way clothes fit) way more. Shorts/Pants a a bit loose now. Im going to stay on as long as I can stand it but no more than 30 days. I just increased my dose to 375mg.

Been at a very large calorie deficit the last few days. Sugar free jello and reddi whip are a God Send...haha.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

xC0achx said:


> I havent weighed myself as I believe in the look (the way clothes fit) way more. Shorts/Pants a a bit loose now. Im going to stay on as long as I can stand it but no more than 30 days. I just increased my dose to 375mg.
> 
> Been at a very large calorie deficit the last few days. Sugar free jello and reddi whip are a God Send...haha.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Great log, just started running mine, started on 50 mg for the first 2 days, now on 100mg for the next 2 and will bump to 150 for the next 2.

Going slow and steady will end up in 200 by the 7th day and run it for probably 14 days


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

tbrilliantt said:


> *Day 14 (1/17/18) - 209.6 Pounds (-10.4 pounds)
> Macros: 1936 Calories, 202/166/54 P/C/F*
> 
> Weight came back down today, hoping to break through and keep things moving along
> ...


 Great update, that's the thing we get nervous with this stuff as you read all the horror stories,

I think sometimes we over complicate it all. Use the product with respect and go slow and steady.

Will step mine up to 150mg and see how i fair on the sides, nothing much to report as yet accept always feeling warm.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## newbophobia (Nov 25, 2015)

good log, ive seen your log posted on like all the forums i follow lol. i am currently running dnp as well, i might have to start a log


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry if you have said this already how many days you planning to run it?

I am on my 10th day taking real baby steps currently on 150mg per day, will step it up to 200mg


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

Eddias said:


> Sorry if you have said this already how many days you planning to run it?
> 
> I am on my 10th day taking real baby steps currently on 150mg per day, will step it up to 200mg


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

Great work bud


----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## tbrilliantt (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

tbrilliantt said:


> *Day 28 (1/31/18) - 200.6 Pounds (-19.4 pounds)*
> 
> No DNP since last Tuesday (8 days off), still keeping calories the same until I start PCT - weight holding steady around 200 pounds. Slight rebound to 205 at first but weight leveled off after a few days.


 Sorry for bumping just interested to see if you lost water weight a week or so after u stopped?

you did really well! Looked great! But I bet a week or so after you stopped you would of looked even better?


----------

